# 2014 cruze cluster... HELP!!!!



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

cruze2014kate said:


> im wanting to switch my gauge clusters in my 2014 chevy cruze, would I be able to do so with the awesome 2016 cruze ones?
> 
> please help answer.
> if so where can i find the kit do to so? thanks so much!!
> ...


Switch it to what? Just the silver bezel to chrome (ltz/rs)?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cruze2014kate said:


> im wanting to switch my gauge clusters in my 2014 chevy cruze, would I be able to do so with the awesome 2016 cruze ones?
> 
> please help answer.
> if so where can i find the kit do to so? thanks so much!!
> ...




Look at these threads.


Instrument clusters?

How to remove Dash Bezel, Speed Cluster

Try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market and the FS/WTB thread here

 tracepk said this: The uplevel instrument cluster comes off the LTZ or LTs equipped with the RS package. its worth mentioning that the Eco and diesel instrument panels are unique to their models. The uplevel cluster is like the regular LS and LT clusters except brightly backlit and have a chrome bezel, they have only two options which are "trip" and "options". where as the eco and diesel are like the normal cluster but have a 3rd "eco" display in the DIC which provides more detailed information on fuel economy. Well and the diesel one says "low sulfur diesel fuel only" above the fuel gauge.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

first, I would not think there would be any chance you can switch the first gen with the 2nd gen, as the dash is totally different.
second, other than the DIC, the first gen gauges, I believe, are much better looking.


----------

